# Go fishing for bargain, do it I do Im a good Fisherman, one of the best, here a proof



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yah, hello!

Ah...kind folks sometimes

```

```
 most of the time these darn **** pre-paid vanilla cards Visa or Mastercard or not accepted, so I go fishing for good value, I noticed this hmm Archiv Produktion 1977 the year of my birth, hmm hmm, this is an obvious sign of the heaven behold!, It only cost me 15.50$ Canadian on Ebay :*Gombert| Willaert Ave Regina Mister Bruno Turner pro cantiones antiqua ensemble) + Motets of other quintessential key compose*rs I.E Arcadelt, De Rore, Non-Papa, I bet you folks are drooling like Pavlov's dogs, this LP looks rad cost a jiffy, next to nothing shipping was more so than item, next to nothing of price. I close my case.

I feel like Ferris Bueller


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sometimes I have just felt like buying a CD but didn't know what I wanted. If you search around on Amazon and Ebay long enough you'll come up with something. Or I can look at my saved-for-later lists from either site and come up with many options for a purchase. Its fun to buy music!


----------

